

A new responsive Sivers.org - andycroll
http://sivers.org

======
andycroll
PS I helped Derek put this design together... didn't realize he was going to
roll it out so soon.

~~~
jedc
Great work! How much of your work is "responsive web design"?

~~~
andycroll
I try and make the answer to that 'all of it'. But the flexible grid stuff can
be hard on more complex sites...

On simpler 'blog like' site I can't see a reason why you wouldn't at least try
and get things readable on every screen.

